# Long 2310?



## WillyTbird

Anybody know anything about a Long 2310. I have a Long 2460 been very happy with it. Want to buy the 2310 with FEL? Are they any good?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welkcome to tractorforum Willy! I've never actually seen one in my area, but I've certainly never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## uscgret

*Long 2310*

I have a 1997 Long 2310 with a Long 5' front end loader and a Long 5' finishing mower. Purchased used with 50 hours. Had a few electrical problems early on that I worked through relatively easily and have had no such problems for the past 13 years. Transmission is hard to shift at times and false neutrals occur every once in a while. Have had both tilt cylinders on the front end loader rebuilt over the past two years. Logged 873 hours thus far. Doesn't use much oil and sips fuel. Always starts, regardless of weather. Used for dragging downed limbs, mowing and bush hogging. Have to remember it is a compact tractor and do not expect it do the work of a heavier tractor. Design and finish is a little crude, but it always does what I ask it to and overall has been a reliable tractor.


----------



## farmertim

welcome to the forum uscgret, keep those stories coming won't you? and post a picture or two.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## WillyTbird

*Long 2310*

Sounds alot like my Long 2460 good hard working tractor.


----------



## Hudson

Also really new to this, but am looking at a Long Model 2054 tractor on a used car lot. It says it has 1789.9 hours on it and it started easily and ran well. But none of the guages or lights work and the hour meter did not move in 25 minutes of running. Shuttle shift is loose, and it is leaking hydraulic oil in a couple of places but had 5 speeds forward and reverse. I like the idea of the 4 wheel drive and the big 24 inch front tires, but have never heard of this brand. They think it is a 1997. It has 4 cyl diesel, but 63 horse power I doubt. Tires are not bad. What is it worth? They are asking $12,900.


----------



## KeithBarrier

@Hudson, I believe you are looking at a Long 610. Here is info from TractorData:
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/2/5820-long-610.html and there are a couple for sale on Tractorhouse just for reference on price http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/li...NG&ETID=1&Mdltxt=610&MdlX=Contains&notfound=1


----------



## KeithBarrier

@Hudson, I believe you are looking at a Long 610. Here is info from TractorData:
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/2/5820-long-610.html and there are a couple for sale on Tractorhouse just for reference on price http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/li...NG&ETID=1&Mdltxt=610&MdlX=Contains&notfound=1


----------



## Larrydkell

I have a 2510 Long 2wd tractor anyone that can give me some input on how to adjust the brakes on it?


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Larry, welcome to the forum.

Normally, there is an adjustment mechanism in the brake rod links, a clevis with a locknut or something of that nature.


----------

